# Adhesion Problems: thermaflex plus vinyl



## brutefish (Sep 20, 2006)

First I would like to say thanks to you guys. I've been lurking for a little while and learned enough to purchase a MightyPress Lite 11x15 and start making my first shirts(see pic below). My problem is with the thermaflex plus vinyl not adhering to the shirt at the top and bottom of the design. Is this from the press not heating evenly? The design is about 13-1/2" x 10". That seems to be right for the press size.

I pre-heat the shirts before applying the vinyl and use the suggested 350 degrees at 20 seconds. I've only made two shirts so far (one came out good, the other I gave away due to the mistakes) but both required extra care in peeling the backing after pressing. What should I change? Longer press time or higher temperatures or something else I don't even know about?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice design. It's neat to see what can be done with vinyl transfers.

Hopefully one of our vinyl experts will see this thread soon and chime in with some tips


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

That is thermoflex plus? What are you using to print on it?

Just repress is for another ten seconds or so, if you think its not adhering well. I would put a piece of parchment paper ontop to protect the ink.

Ive never heard of someone printing on thermoflex plus, since the size that isnt covered in backing is the size that could easily printed on, and that is the side that faces the shirt when it is pressed.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> What are you using to print on it?


I didn't see where he mentioned that he printed on it? Just that it was a vinyl transfer that wasn't adhering? I thought vinyl designs like that were done with a cutter?


----------



## brutefish (Sep 20, 2006)

Rodney is right. These aren't printed. I cut the vinyl on a Mimaki plotter, weed, and heat press the vinyl on the shirt. My problem is the vinyl sticking to the clear backing instead of to the shirt when I peel. The vinyl instructions state to cold peel which is what I'm doing. Would it make a difference to try while it is still hot?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

It could be layered but it sure looks printed on...notice the white accents. You cant print on Thermoflex plus for the reasons Jon mentioned. Wish we had a close-up shot of the detail. If you are going to layer vinyl...press each color for around 10 seconds and peel warm.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Are you pressing the shirt with enough pressure? If I remember it correctly, Thermaflex Plus is a cold peel vinyl, but I've peeled it hot before. It comes off much easier while hot versus when it's cold. From what little I know, the center of a budget heatpress has the most heat. So, it maybe that your heat press is distributing the heat evenly. You can test it out by using an infrared sensor and check the reading. The easiest way is to press it, then pickup the design and move it to the center and press it again (before peeling the backing off). Also, you may want to use a teflon sheet to prevent burning on the design/shirt.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I notice you are in Houston as I am. How long are you pre-pressing those black shirts?


----------



## brutefish (Sep 20, 2006)

Motoskin - The details above the eyes are actually just glare from the camera. It's just a pure coincidence that it looks like it should be there.

Vtec - I think you are probably right about the middle being hotter. The silver smoke didn't have any problems which would make sense because I had that part centered while pressing. I already have a teflon sheet so I'll try to shift the design and press again. I'll post back with my results.


----------



## brutefish (Sep 20, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I notice you are in Houston as I am. How long are you pre-pressing those black shirts?


I was pre-pressing for about 20-30 seconds. The shirts are Jerzees 100% cotton. Is there an appropriate time for pre-pressing?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

brutefish said:


> I was pre-pressing for about 20-30 seconds. The shirts are Jerzees 100% cotton. Is there an appropriate time for pre-pressing?


Actually that should be just fine. I would increase the pressure a bit and press each color for only ten seconds until the final color. I would also peel warm after rubbing the the image with a soft towel. I have an 11x15 press and do vinyl out to the edges all the time.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

...for a multi-color thermoflex vinyl layers transfers, that is a well done design.


----------



## brutefish (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks Motoskin. I'll try that along with the other suggestions.

Thanks for the compliment T-Bot. I'm looking forward to vectorizing quite a few more designs.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

are you cutting 3 different vinyls and putting them together, or are you using digital print thermaflex?

Regardless, like the others I suspect its uneven heat in your press. When you rub the transfer, the way motoskin suggested, use a hard felt pad, and press very very firmly on the vinyl right after you press it. This helps release any air still between the vinyl and shirt. Let cool, then peel.

If you you still have corners or edges lifted after peeling the backing. Place your teflon sheet over top the entire graphic, and reheat.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> ...for a multi-color thermoflex vinyl layers transfers, that is a well done design.


Yep, very cool design. I bet it's expensive to make too!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Vtec44 said:


> Yep, very cool design. I bet it's expensive to make too!


...not if you use plastisol transfers.  .....i mean, that is what thermoflex is suposed to feel like, soft touch screen print plastisol right ?


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> ...not if you use plastisol transfers.  .....i mean, that is what thermoflex is suposed to feel like, soft touch screen print plastisol right ?


Depending on the thickness of the design, it feels like water-based ink if the lines are thinner. Thermaflex Pro is pretty expensive, but of course it's cheaper if you go with screen print. That's the main reason why we're switching


----------



## xtreme t (Feb 16, 2008)

Just read your points of lack of adhesion of the vinyl to your shirt, I have also been having trouble primarily with a gold metallic coloured vinyl. It becomes very frustrating when you are doing a job for a customer. Did you get any better results after you encountered your problem. And your design is really good


----------



## lavenderfield (Apr 30, 2008)

I used this vinyl on ArmorAll shirts and what a disaster!!! It was a two sided design and the back, which was pressed twice was OK but the front lost some parts, then after repressing the front and the shirts were washed some of the back came off. Very embarrassing since the shirts were to be used for a tri-athalon and it was sponsors names peeling off as the event unfolded. It was expensive stuff and I am too gun shy to ever use it again. I dont know if it was the vinyl or something in the shirt but I can't afford that kind of public embarrassment again.


----------

